# APR news



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

http://www.apreurope.com/products/ecu_u ... diesel.htm


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wow that is impressive 190 hp and 275 ftibs from a 1.9 tdi. I presume this can work for the a4 installations too? Should be a good cruiser.

Having just seen my company 328 tax double under new CO2 rules, with a renewal coming in January, I am intersted in derv power.

Question: do you know the physical differences between the 130 and 150 PD units?

cheers


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

150 is strengthened over 130 and has bigger injectors, runs a tad more boost and has a lower compression ratio...

Very impressive results on the 130 i must admit


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

wow.... !

now get that engine in a TT ;D ;D

now tjhat would be a car..? TT Diesel ?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

That would be amazing.

Coupe,

Have you noticed how uncannily smooth the diesel is as well. My mom has a normal 110PD & it is almost as smooth as my V6 was. Makes the TT feel like something is about to fall off!!!


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

mmm can't wait ;-)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

danksy...

first one to 200bhp...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

When I was crusing in my mate's 150 PD, at 80 it was virtually silent. Not so in the TT.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I asked APR what they could offer for the 25th Anni 180bhp 1.8 and so far (3 weeks later) still waiting for a reply


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

- isnt that just the same upgrade as for the 180 engined TT ??

rgds


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

> I asked APR what they could offer for the 25th Anni 180bhp 1.8 and so far (3 weeks later) still waiting for a reply


Shao Khan

Where did you ask for the information? Did you email us or just post on the forum?

Yes we do have software for the 180HP Anni. Same as all the 180HP (VVT) 1.8T's, approx 207BHP and 230ftlb. Listers of Coventry have the APR software in their demonstrator.

Please feel free to send me an email at [email protected]. We try and reply to emails within 24 hours, but most are done as we receive. Sorry if you feel you got poor service 

best regards
Mark APR


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I sent it to the enquiries address off your web site, have sent another email now to your address.

Cheers
SK


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Mark-APR, friendly pointer (cause we're all real friendly on here).

Stealth racing are saying (or at least the wording of their web site is misleading) that they can give their customers 207bhp to a 150bhp diesel Golf! I don't think this info is correct is it? Your own site mention 190bhp......

Just thought I'd let you know, as these things tend to come back a bite people on the arse!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

? - isnt the 207 on the 1.8 T motor (150) - the VVT and slightly different turbo give it a bit more potential ??

rgds


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Hi James,

What plans have you made regarding your new toy?
E-mail me (if you get time) as I know you will be researching possibilities. Like I say my boss has a 150bhp diesel and it needs some help!


----------

